# Kenyi cichlid problem?



## Rdawg93 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey guys so I just recently restocked my cichlid aquarium but got some new ones this time. I got kenyi cichlids. A male and a female. For some reason the female will chase the male when ever she sees him. Every now and then they will get side by side and it seems like they stare each other down and then the female chases after him again. I also have yellow labs in the tank but the female ignores them. If anyone knows what's going on with them please help me!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Kenyi are among the more aggressive mbuna. In order to spread aggression you would want to have one male and seven females in a tank that is 48" x 18" or larger.

Females can be aggressive too, maybe she has taken a dislike to the male you chose for her. This can be avoided by buying a dozen juveniles and allowing the fish to choose their own mates. If you did that, you could remove this male and still have others that may be more acceptable to the females. Or you could remove the aggressive female if she was the only fish not playing nice.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

DJRansom is speaking the truth here if you have Labs in the tank I would advise you to take them back and get a less aggressive species! You will want to keep them in higher numbers and obv more females then males! As you add more Kenyis you will see you Labs go and they will go quick they are probably the most peaceful Mbuna species and you are trying to mix a colony of the most peaceful with one of the most aggressive; this isn't recommended anywhere! I'm not trying to put you down at all I have made the same mistake and my stock list is crazy for my first tank so I'm just trying to save you the headaches and money where Labs aren't cheap!


----------



## Rdawg93 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. That was a big help! I'll probably go ahead and just take the kenyi's out all together and make it a lab tank.


----------



## Rdawg93 (Jul 18, 2010)

So the female will never just get "used" to the male or accept him?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe if you add a bunch of other females. But one-on-one the female is likely to eventually provoke the male to kill her. Right now he may not be mature enough, or maybe she is just too mean to ever accept him.


----------



## Rdawg93 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ah okay hm bummer... Alright I'll just get rid of the kenyi's all together.


----------



## Rdawg93 (Jul 18, 2010)

I've noticed that males are yellow. But mine is brownish yellow with dark stripes. Is that just an immature male or what?


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

yeah he just hasn't fully matured and colored all the way up yet. At full size you should have a solid yellow fish not as bright as say Yellow Labs but yellow none the less. The barring at full size should only come out if he is spawning or gets frazzled! I would just get rid of them though I'm in the process of doing the same and getting less aggressive fish!


----------



## Rdawg93 (Jul 18, 2010)

Well what should i put in the place of them? More labs or would electric blues or demasoni work ok with them?


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

What are the dimensions of your tank that would def be the most important ? for you before any suggestions are given on what else to stock? After that it can be narrowed down quite quickly if you would also like to tell us with the dimensions:
1: Do you want to keep the Labs b/c if so aggressive species are out for the most part
2: Colors you are interested in
3: Depending on the size of your tank would you be interested in an all male Hap/Peacock tank?
4: What size of fish are looking to keep (also depends on tank size)
5: Do you want to stay in Lake Malawi or venture to other lakes (possibly losing the Labs)

If you answer those ?s for the most part if not my self someone else watching the thread will def be able to point you in the right direction!


----------



## Rdawg93 (Jul 18, 2010)

It's a 30 gallon tank btw. Once they grow to close to about 4 inches I plan on moving them to a 55 gallon. Right now I have 2 labs about 2 1/2 inches and one small one at prob. 2 inches. I really do like the blue and black color like demasoni and electric blue but the demasoni were 25$ a piece at the place I went to, but I'm prepared to pay that price for two if they'd do alright with labs


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

They will do great with labs but in a 30g no I would just get a couple more Labs for now just to have them in your stocking and then when you get the 55g consider the Demis. That is a very popular combo but the Demis you def want to wait for the 55g b/c they are species aggressive and need to be in colonies of like 18-20. Look under the Library section for review and retailers you can find them a lot cheaper at some online breeders that would make a larger colony more affordable!


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

On a side note a 30g isn't really a good tank for Mbuna species anyways you could pull off a small colony of dwarf species or Tang Shellies in there but your best bet if you want to do Labs and Demis get a 55g or a 75g and keep the 30g as a grow out tank for the fry you will be getting!


----------



## Rdawg93 (Jul 18, 2010)

Alright thanks, will do!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Once they get to be 2" I would move them. Many Malawi are spawning or starting to spawn by then.


----------



## Rdawg93 (Jul 18, 2010)

Alright so I went to the pet store and actually managed to trade the kenyi's for two yellow labs and a pleco.


----------

